# a good foam roller?



## IIFYM_ALEX (May 20, 2016)

can anyone suggest a decent foam roller? loads of cheap ones on ebay, will they do? and whats the difference between the smooth ones, ridged ones, and then ive seen ones with big chunks sticking out- guessing that will get into your muscles deeper and do more work? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fitness-Direct-Foam-Roller-Trigger-Point-Textured-Massage-Therapy-Yoga-Grid-GYM-/231836263261?var=&hash=item35fa84a35d:m:mkIYsVW3J1ZuRfGT3ZOHHtg


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

@Quackerz might be able to help.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Any foam roller that isn't actually made of foam...... odd one I know but they lose their shape. You want a PVC pipe one with padding, these ones are good, got one at my gym: http://www.physioroom.com/product/PhysioRoom.com_Elite_Rum_Tech_Foam_Roller_10cm_x_32cm/3385/39590.html?gclid=CIKrgbzO-9ACFUKfGwodlq4KHw


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Can you use foam rollers as part of your warm-up to loosen things up, or are they more for recovery?

Ta.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Magsimus said:


> Can you use foam rollers as part of your warm-up to loosen things up, or are they more for recovery?
> 
> Ta.


 Yes you can.. foam rolling or using lacrosse balls or cricket balls or any form of myofascial release techniques are superior to stretching pre workout as they have been shown to increase performance whereas stretching is more likely to hinder it especially static stretching. I use a piece of industrial gutter pipe because anything with padding is gay and not very effective when your a sexy mountain of muscle like myself :thumb


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

PVC pipe un padded is as good as anything in tests, the padding just makes it slightly more bearable, but I'd guess that most don't use a foam roller as it should be used as it can hurt potentially lol, like doing exercises properly, it actually uses energy lol, the famous bench video with the bloke bouncing the bar off his belly springs to mind!


----------

